# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Kapslleku

## Isra

pershendetje, teme interesante!
me qe behet fjale per zorren e trashe, kam dhe une nje pyetje!

Motra ime ka nja 2 vjet qe vuan nga kapslliku. Perdor shpesh kivi per te stimuluar jashteqitjen.
Kohet e fundit nuk ka ngrene kiwi pasi eshte e veshtire ta gjesh kete frut ne stinen e nxehte.Keshtu jashteqitja e saj stimulohet me force e dhimbje dhe shpesh provokohet gjak.. 
ka pire shpesh gjethe sene, te cilat ne fillim i jepnin bark, tashme jo me.
ushqimin ka filluar ta perdori te zgjedhur, supera, gjelle, fruta,lengje..


cfare keshillohet ne kete rast?

Ju lutem me jepni nje pergjigje..sepse ajo e vuan shume dhe psikologjikisht kete fakt.
Ju faleminderit!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Prototype

:pa dhembe:  Isra  ...  cfare guximi paske ti ..me hap tem kapslleku ne forum    :pa dhembe:  

Tashti motra jote paska problem te madh persderisa aty siper permende dhe gjakun  :buzeqeshje:  ... keshilla ime eshte qe ti thuash asaj te bleje disa ilace qe te ndihmojne per kete sic jane psh Metamucil ose Benefiber nuk edi mire se ku jetoni ju por nese nuk ka keto kerkoni per ilace me fiber , sepse ajo eshte shume e mire per te ndihmuar ne kete rast ... (keto ilacet me siper nese jane atje ..do keshilloja te merrnit ato me kapsula se jan  me te lehta per ti kaperdire se kur jan si pluhur skan gjithmoen shije te mire ...) esh dhe nje ilac tjeter qe eshte stool softener ...zbutes dmth ..qe mos krijoj probleme si puna e gjakut ..... ne farmaci po tu thuash ate emer te tregojne kush eshte se ka lloje te ndryshme ...

Gjithashtu pasi te kesh siguruar keto , thuaj motres te pije shume uje , te haje ushqime jo shume te renda si psh brumerat ..etj etj te haje fruta , sallate e gjera qe jan te lehta per tu tretur ...(pa harruar vitaminat qe i duhen trupit)


Keshtu ....

ps: se tani lexova vendodhja tirane ...ah se di nese jan atje keto ilace po ishalla gjeni dicka te ngjajshme ....

----------


## miki_al2001

> pershendetje, teme interesante!
> me qe behet fjale per zorren e trashe, kam dhe une nje pyetje!
> 
> Motra ime ka nja 2 vjet qe vuan nga kapslliku. Perdor shpesh kivi per te stimuluar jashteqitjen.
> Kohet e fundit nuk ka ngrene kiwi pasi eshte e veshtire ta gjesh kete frut ne stinen e nxehte.Keshtu jashteqitja e saj stimulohet me force e dhimbje dhe shpesh provokohet gjak.. 
> ka pire shpesh gjethe sene, te cilat ne fillim i jepnin bark, tashme jo me.
> ushqimin ka filluar ta perdori te zgjedhur, supera, gjelle, fruta,lengje..
> 
> 
> ...


sa vjece eshte motra?
meqe je ne tirane do te propozoja te bente nje fece per  parazit ne nje laborator privat (300 leke ishte kur une isha atje) pastaj caji me gjethe sene eshte vertete i rekomandueshem.ai gjaku qe thua ti eshte i kuq apo ngjyre e erret?ka shume mundesi qe te kete edhe hemorroide?
pastaj evelyn te ka dhene edhe ajo ca keshilla te vlefshme .ne lidhje me ushqimin ti thua se ka filluar te perdori ushqim te rregullt. dhe me sa me teper lengje.

----------


## mOreNa405

Ne qofte se motra nuk ka vajtur te doktorri ta marri parasysh e te vizitohet sepse nje kontroll i zorres se trash nuk do ishte keq meqe ka edhe gjak....fibra i ben shum mir kshu qe ushqime me fiber dhe per ilace per mendimin tim me mir ti ket si shpres te fundit ilacet ose ti perdori shum rrall sepse ilacet e kapsllekut pas nje far kohe nuk te bejn me pun dhe disa ilace po ti perdori shum ta bejn kapsllekun edhe me keq. Mesa kuptova motra e ka kronike  dhe ilacet jan te dobishme kur ndodh radh jo ne raste te tilla. 
 Me te lehtat duhet te jen supostot sepse e bejn efektin  te zona ku ndodhet kaps sesa te pij ilace qe i mer i gjith organizmi.  Te haj sa me shum gjera me leng dhe kumlla te thata i bejn mir...te mundohet te mos haj ushqim te perpunuar ose te rritur me kemikale sidomos mish i rritur artificialisht i ben dem.... po nuk besoj se e keni problem kte gje ne shqipri se atje shumica jan ushqime organike.

----------


## shkodrane82

Motra po vuan e shkreta se nuk eshte gje e lehte. Por duhet te mendohet nje 
here se kur i ka filluar dhe cfare ndryshimi ka pasur ne ate kohe motra.
Varet ndonje ushqim mund ta bej kaps, ose ndonje kure qe merr ajo ilacesh
mund ta bej kaps. A eshte ne diet?? Ka kaluar ndryshime ne trup si shtatzani?
Ka ndonje semundje si psh : Diabet, Parkinson, paralize ( mos e thashte zoti ).
Lengu i kumbulles sic u permend me lart eshte i mire, ndersa per ato hapat une skam shume besim pasi me duket sikur s'te ndihmojne dhe aq.
Te filloje dhe te bej gjimnastike dhe te nderroje dieten fillimisht se mund ta ndihmoje,te perdori dhe ndonje lubrificant ose nqs s'ka siklet vojin e ullirit sic behet tek bebet e vogla.
Ndersa persa i perket gjakut mendoj se mund te kete hemorroide te cilet mund
 te jene si brenda ashtu dhe jashta anusit. Por mund te jete dhe ndonje fistul 
qe  i shkakton gjak...duhet pare tek doktori qe te vendose se cfare eshte.
Per te lehtesu hemorroidet te duhet te besh banjo ( nqs ke vaske ) disa here 
ne dite me uje te ngrohte, te perdoresh ndonje krem ose jane ca si letra te
ftohta qe ndihmojne. Keshtu te uroj te gjesh sherim sa me shpejt..!

----------


## Prototype

Nje sqarim te vockel kisha une  ..kur behet fjale per ilace fibra nuk futet tek to se esh natyrale mund ta marresh dhe me ushqim ....ilacet jane drogera ...keshtu qe fiber te mari sa te dete ajo se nuk i ben keq ...dhe dicka tjeter kur flitet per gjakun  shume thane qe mund te kete semundje por un mendoj se mund te jete dhe fakti qe del gjak nga shtrengimi i madh  .....
booo sa interesante qe u be tema  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## mOreNa405

Kam nje zakon qe shkruaj pa pik e pa presje kshu qe aty ku fola per fibren po thoja per ushqim kurse per ilacet ishte tem vec asaj te fibres....kshu qe jo te mari ilace me fiber po te haj ushqime me fiber.   Dhe na thuaj a ka ndonje ndryshim motra se na merakose te terve   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## EuroStar1

Isra si u be motra ?

----------


## Station

> Isra si u be motra ?


Patjetër që ka gjetur ilaçin e duhur. :Gjoja:

----------


## angmokio

> Isra si u be motra ?


hahahaha po ti si u bere ?

Mbaj mend ke qene keq dhe ti ca kohe?

----------


## EuroStar1

> hahahaha po ti si u bere ?
> 
> Mbaj mend ke qene keq dhe ti ca kohe?


Nje lloj jam. Keq puna keq

----------


## angmokio

> Nje lloj jam. Keq puna keq


Lavazh me vaj ulliri  :ngerdheshje:  , gjej ndonje me gishta te trasha  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## EuroStar1

Jo jo ,nuk eshte gje ashtu se jam i virgjer  :ngerdheshje: 

Kam degjuar se Mjeksia Profetike e Muhamedit kishte nje recete te tille po nuk po e gjej. Shiko nje here ne arkivat e tua se mos e gjen

----------


## angmokio

> Jo jo ,nuk eshte gje ashtu se jam i virgjer 
> 
> Kam degjuar se Mjeksia Profetike e Muhamedit kishte nje recete te tille po nuk po e gjej. Shiko nje here ne arkivat e tua se mos e gjen


hahahaha kam nje komshi musliman 2 metrosh ,ardab per ket pune. Ku je me shpi?

----------


## EuroStar1

Pse edhe ati ja paske pare ?

Sma kishte mare mendja qe mereni edhe me kso punesh ju ! Turp

----------


## angmokio

> Pse edhe ati ja paske pare ?
> 
> Sma kishte mare mendja qe mereni edhe me kso punesh ju ! Turp


Ore ti do te sherohesh apo do merresh me llafe?

----------


## angmokio

> pershendetje, teme interesante!
> me qe behet fjale per zorren e trashe, kam dhe une nje pyetje!
> 
> Motra ime ka nja 2 vjet qe vuan nga kapslliku. Perdor shpesh kivi per te stimuluar jashteqitjen.
> Kohet e fundit nuk ka ngrene kiwi pasi eshte e veshtire ta gjesh kete frut ne stinen e nxehte.Keshtu jashteqitja e saj stimulohet me force e dhimbje dhe shpesh provokohet gjak.. 
> ka pire shpesh gjethe sene, te cilat ne fillim i jepnin bark, tashme jo me.
> ushqimin ka filluar ta perdori te zgjedhur, supera, gjelle, fruta,lengje..
> 
> 
> ...


Se kuptoj kete une , kjo dhe hap teme dhe thote teme interesante per temen e vet?
Shume interesante , teme by*te  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Station

Kështu si e keni nisur ju të dy në fund jo kaps që nuk do jeni por do dhisni fare pa e kuptuar. :ngerdheshje: 
Mereni më shtruar se nuk është shaka thyba. :pa dhembe:

----------


## Bajraku

[QUOTE=Isra;934438]pershendetje, teme interesante!
me qe behet fjale per zorren e trashe, kam dhe une nje pyetje!

Motra ime ka nja 2 vjet qe vuan nga kapslliku. Perdor shpesh kivi per te stimuluar jashteqitjen.
Kohet e fundit nuk ka ngrene kiwi pasi eshte e veshtire ta gjesh kete frut ne stinen e nxehte.Keshtu jashteqitja e saj stimulohet me force e 

Per te  larguar kapsllekut esht e rendesishme qe  shujtat ditore duhet te mirren me kohe te caktuar.
Qokolada e nxete,kanela,konsumimi i ujit,dhe lengu i kumbullave te thara esht shume  i mir,masazhe ne stomake.

----------


## EuroStar1

> Ore ti do te sherohesh apo do merresh me llafe?


Nuk e dija qe mjeksia profetike e Muhamedit keshillonte musliman 2 metrosh arab per te sheruar kapsllekun. A thua do ta ket provuar vete ai apo ti qe i keshilloni te tjeret ne kete menyre per tu sheruar ?

----------

